# Headliner installed



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Well after much anticipation I tackled the headliner install-it went a lot smoother than I had thought it would, just from horror stories I've heard. I bought all the clamps from staples $10 for 48 of them.I figure I will leave them on until I put the windlace on .hopefully the creases will eventually ease out. If not I will be okay since I just saved $350 by doing it myself.arty:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Crusty, you can mist a little distilled water on the wrinkle and use a hairdryer to get the wrinkles out. Go slow and easy. Looking GREAT. (the whole car!!)


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks for the tip- I will try that thanks


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Crusty,

Thank you for tackling this before me. Details, we need details!
The white strips being held by the clips, are they just to act as a protector for the headliner? Bows. All mine were just strapped together. Was it a task to figure out which one went where?
.... and, what are those seats?

Looking real good!

rich


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

CF sail panels, WoW~!! :cheers


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

crustysack said:


> Well after much anticipation I tackled the headliner install-it went a lot smoother than I had thought it would, just from horror stories I've heard. I bought all the clamps from staples $10 for 48 of them.I figure I will leave them on until I put the windlace on .hopefully the creases will eventually ease out. If not I will be okay since I just saved $350 by doing it myself.arty:



Nice work!:cheers


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Rich,
the strips are 3/8 x 3/8 poplar batten covered with tape to help even out clamping pressure, I had the foresight to label the bows when I removed them,seats are the rears from the 06 GTO, to match the fronts.
install details.
1. insert bows- I know the thinnest one goes in the middle pocket
2. start install with middle bow
3 move fwd- you need to cut a small slice in bow sleeve to insert the center clip
4 I attached the center of the bow then the sides, you need to cut the bow sleeve to where the bow exits to stop bunching of material.
5 repeated fwd then I went back
6 I attached a clip to the center of the front and back of the headliner and in the middle of each side just to give me a place to start
7 I worked from the side middle fwd using a clip every 3-4 inches or so doing alot of pulling and adjusting to get the wrinkles-
8 when from side middle to the back, did the other side,then the front then the back
9 I let the clamps sit on for about 1 hr so I would get a mark on the vinyl where the glue goes, I also taped up so I wouldnt get glue all over my car.
10I pulled the clamps on one side now the glue I used the 3m super trim adhesive spraying onto the fabric then the metal, let it tack up for 15 minutes and then stuck it back the same way as before starting in the middle and working out using the clamps only, after I got all the clamps on I put the batten on middle first. pull a clamp let the wood touch the headliner then reclamp repeat all around. and there you have it headliner step by step


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

This is now printed out and taped to the glass for reference!!!
Thanks much:cheers

rich


----------



## Farm Boy (Mar 6, 2011)

Crusty,

Can't thank you enough for the wonderful details you posted. I have no headliner and only 3 bows. Didn't know how many bows were missing or what sizes needed. You made my day!

Thanks!
Rich Lemke ~ '67 Le Mans, Des Moines, IA


----------

